# Suche neuen Dämpfer für Wildsau



## WildsauHardride (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

da ich bei meinem Manitou Swinger 6Way Coil, leider die Rebound Schraube abgebrochen habe, muss nun etwas neues rein.

Habe jetzt an den Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 gedacht.

Fährt Jemand den Dämpfer in einer Wildsau, oder könnt Ihr mir was anderes empfehlen?

Wollte etwa 300 Euro ausgeben.

Gruß Marc
*
*


----------



## S.Jay (25. Mai 2010)

Hi, habe den MZ Roco TST-R drinn, der funzt bei mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (26. Mai 2010)

DHX 5.0
zuverlässig, bewährt und gut.


----------



## Jobal (26. Mai 2010)

Manitou 3-way Swinger Air, fährt sich gut, lässt sich schön straff abstimmen u. gibts für wenig Geld.

ciao Jobal


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2010)

Ich empfehle den Roco WC. Schlägt in der Sau DHX und co um Längen.
Zugstufe muss aber je nach Fahrergewicht optimiert werden. Kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WildsauHardride (27. Mai 2010)

Habe mir jetzt einfach mal den Rock Shox Vivid 5.1, in 200mm und 57mm Hub bestellt.
Mal schauen wie der Dämpfer ist...Werde dann berichten 

Gruß


----------



## Koohgie (27. Mai 2010)

welches tuning? normalerweise dürfte nur "c" gehn, da zu hohes überstetzungsverhältnis...
hatte  "c" im pudel und im vergleich zum rocco ging der ab wie ne rakete...wird aber auch geschmackssache


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2010)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt einfach mal den Rock Shox Vivid 5.1, in 200mm und 57mm Hub bestellt.
> Mal schauen wie der Dämpfer ist...Werde dann berichten
> 
> Gruß



Warum fragst du nach wenn du danach eh was anderes bestellst?
Der Vivid hat mir in der Sau überhaupt nicht gefallen.

Der Roco ist auch der technisch bessere Dämpfer.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (27. Mai 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nach wenn du danach eh was anderes bestellst?


Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Ich glaube so etwas nennt man Beratungsresitenz.

@Stefan: In wie fern geht der Roco besser als der DHX?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Mai 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Ich glaube so etwas nennt man Beratungsresitenz.
> 
> @Stefan: In wie fern geht der Roco besser als der DHX?




Ich mag die Druckstufencharakteristik vom DHX nicht.
kurz gegeneinander gefasst. Boost Valve ist ein SPV Verschnitt mit dem Unterschied das er nicht funktioniert. Das BoostValve macht den Dämpfer zu einem Plüsch Panzer, Pro Pedal macht ihn hölzern.

Der Roco hat eine klassische Shim Dämpfung, Low Speed Dämpfung am Kolben (BlowOffValve) und einen High Speed Shim Stack im AGB.

Man kann den Dämpfer einfach mit viel mehr Dämpfung ausstatten,
dadurch kann man die Feder weicher fahren und braucht auch viel weniger Zugstufe.

Meinen Roco fahre ich im Alutech mit 550er Feder, Jü Empfehlung ist 800.
Ich hab aber auch ordentlich drin rum gebastelt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WildsauHardride (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,

habe mich wegen dem Preis für den Vivid entschieden...War als neuer Dämpfer am günstigsten zu bekommen.

Trotzdem danke für die Vorschläge, vll. wird es ja noch wem anderem helfen.

Bei Alutech auf der Seite habe ich nur diese pdf, mit Infos über das  Übersetzungsverhältnis der Wildsau gefunden: 
http://www.diva-brakes.com/de/download/WildsauchartA3.pdf

Mein Rahmen sieht jedoch ein wenig anders aus (wohl etwas älter), ist das Übesetzungsverhältnis trotzdem das selbe?

obere Bohrung: 1:3,44
untere Bohrung:1:3,66


Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (30. Mai 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> kurz gegeneinander gefasst. Boost Valve ist ein SPV Verschnitt mit dem Unterschied das er nicht funktioniert. Das BoostValve macht den Dämpfer zu einem Plüsch Panzer, Pro Pedal macht ihn hölzern.


Das mit SPV-Verschnitt ist ja wohl ein bisschen übertrieben, ich hatte mal einen SPV-Dämpfer - ein besch.. Ansprechverhalten hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Ich mag halt das Plüschgefühl des DHX mit offenem PPD, fahre zur Zeit einen 222er in der Sau mit 450er Feder.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das mit SPV-Verschnitt ist ja wohl ein bisschen übertrieben, ich hatte mal einen SPV-Dämpfer - ein besch.. Ansprechverhalten hab ich noch nie erlebt.
> Ich mag halt das Plüschgefühl des DHX mit offenem PPD, fahre zur Zeit einen 222er in der Sau mit 450er Feder.



Und ich würd den ollsten Swinger lieber fahren als nen brandneuen DHX.
Einfach weil er besser funktioniert. 

So unterschiedlich sind halt die Vorlieben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## stephan.n (24. August 2010)

Hi

würde für mein Trail XA auch gerne den Dämpfer tauschen.

Hatte auch erst den Vivid im Auge...(weil halt günstig)
Bin mir jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr sicher....

Mag es  eigentlich ziemlich soft. 

Welchen nun?

Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Feder?

Wiege 70kg.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. August 2010)

Du willst es soft aber mit Rückmeldung? Ich bin für Roco TST Helmchen tuned 

TST kannst du den Dämpfer für bergauf bisschen ruhig stellen aber bergab volle Performance genießen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## stephan.n (24. August 2010)

"soft aber mit Rückmeldung" das hört sich gut an! 

und mit welcher Feder?

was ist "Helmchen tuned"


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. August 2010)

70kg Fahrer? Weich, schätze Richtung 400-450er Feder. Der sportlich übersetzte Hinterbau der Wildsau stellt einen da halt vor Probleme da die meisten Dämpfer ab Werk leicht bis stark unterdämpft sind. 

Ich sag die Wahl liegt für dich zwischen 2 Dämpfern:
Sowohl Vivid als auch Roco haben ihre Pro und Contras.

Den Vivid kriegst du von der Stange weg billiger, du bräuchtest wohl irgendwas zwischen B- und C-Tune. Meist kriegt man Stange nur den B-Tune zu kaufen. Falls der dir zu weich ist kann mann (ich) nachhelfen.

Alternativ der Roco, ein exzellenter Dämpfer mit viel Potential.
Der bräuchte jedoch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Revalve, da würdest du, im Gegensatz zum Vivid, in keinem Fall ohne Revalve wegkommen. Das macht ihn teurer. Vorteil TST: Hebel umlegen und bergauf ist der Dämpfer ruhig gestellt. 

Welcher Dämpfer besser ist? Hängt von den Vorlieben ab, ich bevorzuge den Roco. 

Jetzt liegt es an dir, entscheide dich für einen Dämpfer, bestell ihn durch, fahr ihn ausgiebig und falls er dir nicht so gefällt wie er ist, kannst du mich gerne anschreiben.  Ich hab das schon öfters gemacht und hab mit dem Hinterbau so meine Erfahrung (siehe Galerie) Und damit das Ganze nicht so selbstverliebt klingt: Alternativ empfehle ich TF-tuned in England.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan.n (24. August 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Alternativ der Roco, ein exzellenter Dämpfer mit viel Potential.
> Der bräuchte jedoch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Revalve, da würdest du, im Gegensatz zum Vivid, in keinem Fall ohne Revalve wegkommen.




Was heisst das? Kann damit gar nix Anfangen 

Tendiere eigentlich schon mehr zum Roco.

Danke

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. August 2010)

Revalve heißt das man die interne Shimbelegung (Ventile die die Dämpfung machen) modifiziert um den Dämpfer an verschiedene Übersetzungsverhältnisse anzupassen. Sprich man reißt ihn auseinander und baut an den Shims rum rum bis es passt.

Beim Alutech ist das, auf Grund der scharfen Übersetzung, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nötig.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: so sieht sowas aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=192903&d=1281469736


----------



## WildsauHardride (24. August 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Den Vivid kriegst du von der Stange weg billiger, du bräuchtest wohl irgendwas zwischen B- und C-Tune. Meist kriegt man Stange nur den B-Tune zu kaufen. Falls der dir zu weich ist kann mann (ich) nachhelfen.



Hi,

ich fahre auch den Vivid in meiner Wildsau, nur leider habe ich damals einen mit A-tune geliefert bekommen.
Fahrbar ist der Dämpfer mit dem A-tune schon...Aber nur wenn man die Druckstufe zu macht, doch bei Drops über 1,50m schlägt er mir durch.

Jetzt habe vor den Vivid erstmal auf das B-tuning umzubauen.
Die Teile zum Umbau habe ich alle liegen:

- Vivid 5.1 Piston Shim Stack
- Sram Pin Spanner
- Pit Stop 3WT 

Nur habe ich noch keine richtige Beschreibung zum Umbau gefunden, was micht noch vom Basteln abhält.

@Lord Helmchen:

Kennst du evtl. Anleitungen oder könntest eine kleine Beschreibung geben?

Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. August 2010)

Es gibt auf Youtube ein Servicevideo das sind die Basics.

Glaub der B-Tune wird immer noch zu schwach sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WildsauHardride (24. August 2010)

Hi,

das Service Video kenne ich auch und ist echt gut.
Also beim Tausch der Shims muss man auch nichts besonderes beachten?
Ganz einfach austauschen und gut?

Wie ist es denn wenn man b und c tune mischt?
Kann man alle Shims untereinander tauschen, oder nur Bestimmte?


Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. August 2010)

Du kannst untereinander tauschen was du willst, solltest aber die Stapelhöhe beachten.


----------



## WildsauHardride (25. August 2010)

In dem service Video haben die so eine Klemme umd den Dämpferschaft im Schraubstock einzuklemmen.
Kann man den irgendwo bestellen oder reicht es ein Tuch um den Schaft zu wickeln?

Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. August 2010)

Klemme 12,7mm solltest schon haben.
Evtl nen Gasbrenner um das Eyelet zu lösen, beachte dass du dabei evtl ne Dichtung killst, die solltest du als Ersatz da haben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WildsauHardride (25. August 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Das Eyelet ist doch das Teil was auf dem Schaft geschraubt wird, wo auch das Zugstufen Rädchen drinn sitzt, oder?

Gruß


----------

